# PROBLEM: Schnurabriss direkt nach dem Auswurf



## Christian1982 (5. Februar 2021)

Moin Brandungskollegen,

ich habe seid kurzem das Problem, dass mir direkt nach dem Auswurf die Schnur / Schlagschnur abreißt. 
Aufgespult ist einer 0,13er Power Pro in Kombi mit einer Shimano Ultegra 14000 + 0,45 oder 0,50mm Schlagschnur.

Kurz nach dem Abwurf verwickelt sich nun die geflochtene um einen Rutenring und somit ist der Abriss perfekt. Egal wie ich werfe oder mit welcher Rute ist das Ergebnis leider immer das gleiche. Diese Ruten werfe ich:
- Shimano Surf Leader
- Shimano Super Aero
- Tronixpro Cobra TT V2

Die Schlagschnur habe ich mal 4 Umwicklungen auf der Spule und Blei bis zum 1.ten Rutenring oder mal ca. 15m Länge. Als Knoten nehme ich den verbesserten Albright. Dieser überlebt sogar den Abriss. Die Schlagschnur knallt kurz hinter dem Knoten durch.

Sobald ich mit einer Mono werfe habe ich keine Probleme mehr.

Habt ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann oder ob die Geflochtene einfach nur ne Macke hat? Im Angelladen werde ich auch nur mit "Knoten ist zu dick", "Schlagschnur zu kurz", "Der Verhältnis von Schlagschnur zur Geflochtenen ist zu groß--> Taper Tip kaufen"
Mit Taper Tip geh ich morgen nochmal an Strand werfen um zuschauen ob´s was bringt.


----------



## Blueser (5. Februar 2021)

Mir fällt da nur Luftknoten ein. Hatte ich auch mal, war zuviel Drall in der Schnur.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Februar 2021)

Christian1982 schrieb:


> "Knoten ist zu dick"


Würde ich nicht voreilig ausschließen. Der Albright ist mit 0,50 mm Schlagschnur recht dick und das lose Ende der Mono zeigt in Wurfrichtung. Ich würde mal einen Schlagschnurknoten testen.


----------



## Christian1982 (5. Februar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht voreilig ausschließen. Der Albright ist mit 0,50 mm Schlagschnur recht dick und das lose Ende der Mono zeigt in Wurfrichtung. Ich würde mal einen Schlagschnurknoten testen.


Diesen hatte ich auch schon anfangs geknotet. Teste nun seid kurzem wieder den Albright aus.


----------



## Christian1982 (5. Februar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mir fällt da nur Luftknoten ein. Hatte ich auch mal, war zuviel Drall in der Schnur.


Dann sollte sich doch eigentlich die Geflochtene am Boden kreuseln oder seh ich das falsch? Wenn sie mal lose hängt, liegt sie 1A rum.


----------



## Blueser (5. Februar 2021)

Geflochtene ist da sehr eigen. Lege sie einfach mal ohne Gewicht am Ende auf einer Wiese aus und kurble sie, geführt durch ein feuchtes Tuch, wieder ein. Mache ich mittlerweile bei jeder neuen Schnur.


----------



## magi (5. Februar 2021)

Das Problem ist m.E. höchwahrscheinlich das überstehende Schlagschnurende am Albright. Hatte ich auch schon und  die von mir gefischten 14000er xsc-ultegras neigen bei zu viel Schnur auf der Spule auch zu einem Springen der Schlagschnur auf den ersten Metern. Mein Tip wären erstmal Tapertips + sehr nah am Knoten abgetrennte Schlagschnurenden. Alternativ das noch überstehende Ende ähnlich wie beim FG mit einem Stück Geflochtener umwickeln oder es gleich mal mit dem fg zu versuchen.


----------



## Snapper99 (5. Februar 2021)

Falls es Probleme mit dem FG gibt da gibt es tolle Videos auf YouTube. Den hört man kaum wenn der durch die Ringe geht, so schmal ist der und das Ende der Schlagschnur zeigt auch richtung Rolle.


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2021)

Ich vermute mal, dass sich die vergleichsweise dicke und träge Schlagschnur ziemlich durch die Ringe quält, zusätzlich gebremst durch den Knoten. Die nachfolgende feine Geflochtene schießt ungebremst hinterher. Das führt offensichtlich zu einer Art Schnurstau. Die gestaute Geflechtschnur legt sich um einen Ring und dann knallt es...!


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2021)

Solche Abrisse hatte ich beim Spinnen mit dem Albright und viel Wind. 
FG oder SC Knot
SC Knot ist einfacher als der FG Knot.


----------



## degl (5. Februar 2021)

Ich habe das Problem gelöst, in dem ich eine 0,25er Geflechtschnur als Schlagschnur geknotet habe(0,25 auf 0,13)...........keine Abrisse mehr

gruß degl


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. Februar 2021)

Das Prob hatte ich mal bei 0,16er geflochtener und 0,45er Schlagschnur bei vielen, am Rutenende kleinen Ringen.
Habe dann den verbesserten Albright nochmal neu und richtig stramm gebunden und das in Wurfrichtung zeigende Ende sehr kurz gehalten, dann ging es.


----------



## Christian1982 (6. Februar 2021)

Muss ich mal testen die ganzen Vorschläge. Danke schonmal dafür.
Ich werde heute erstmal Richtung Strand  tüffeln und mit einem Taper Tip 0,60-0,33 (M) + 0,13(G) probieren und ggf. nochmal die Geflochtene auslegen und neu einrollen um ggf. den Drall auszuschließen.


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Februar 2021)

Hi,
ich würde folgende Maßnahmen testen:
1.FG Knoten 2. Schnur vor dem Wurf nassmachen


----------



## Christian1982 (6. Februar 2021)

Sooo.... mal fix ein paar Würfe probiert mit der Taper Tip und diesmal hatte ich keine Probleme gehabt.
Leider konnte ich nicht mehr so richtig Gas geben, da nurnoch knapp 100-120m Schnur auf der Spule als Rest ist und ich mit halber Kraft diese schon fast leer geworfen hab.

Wenn es wieder ruhiger ist vom Wind her, geh ich nochmal runter und höre mir mal den Knoten an beim auswerfen und teste dann auch gerne nochmal den FG aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2021)

Christian1982 schrieb:


> ich habe seid kurzem das Problem, dass mir direkt nach dem Auswurf die Schnur / Schlagschnur abreißt.
> Aufgespult ist einer 0,13er Power Pro in Kombi mit einer Shimano Ultegra 14000 + 0,45 oder 0,50mm Schlagschnur.


Die Power Pro ist immer noch recht rauh und damit merklich laut in den Ringen, oder ?


----------



## Christian1982 (10. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Power Pro ist immer noch recht rauh und damit merklich laut in den Ringen, oder ?


Generell sind die geflochtenen Schnüre immer Rau. Die Power Pro hörste aber auch gut "Sägen".


----------



## Christian1982 (10. Februar 2021)

Heute war ich nochmal bei der Kälte am Strand und habe nur mit meiner älteren Ultegra + Geflochtener geworfen.
Diesmal wurde der FG Knoten und eine 0,45er Mono als Schlagschnur genommen. Rute war wieder die Cobra TT V2. Super geschmeidig ist alles durch die Ringe gelaufen. Kein Abriss nicht einmal ein Ansatz dazu gab es. Ich bin der Meinung das da auch eine ältere Power Pro draufgespult ist.

Naja ich fahr am Freitag erstmal hin zum Angelladen und leg die Rolle dann mal auf den Tisch. Sollen die sich mal einen Eindruck selbst machen, warum ich nur mit der immer den Abriss hab und nicht mit den älteren Rollen / Schnüren.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2021)

Christian1982 schrieb:


> Heute war ich nochmal bei der Kälte am Strand und habe nur mit meiner älteren Ultegra + Geflochtener geworfen.
> Diesmal wurde der FG Knoten und eine 0,45er Mono als Schlagschnur genommen. Rute war wieder die Cobra TT V2. Super geschmeidig ist alles durch die Ringe gelaufen. Kein Abriss nicht einmal ein Ansatz dazu gab es. Ich bin der Meinung das da auch eine ältere Power Pro draufgespult ist.
> 
> Naja ich fahr am Freitag erstmal hin zum Angelladen und leg die Rolle dann mal auf den Tisch. Sollen die sich mal einen Eindruck selbst machen, warum ich nur mit der immer den Abriss hab und nicht mit den älteren Rollen / Schnüren.


Es hat halt nicht zusammengepasst. Und die PP ist überhaupt ein arg grober Bastel- und Paketzwirn.


----------



## magi (12. Februar 2021)

Die hier in DEU erhältliche PP ist ja auch sehr optimistisch gelabelt. Gehe mal davon aus, dass die Schnur real selbst mit FG-Knoten max. bei 3-3,5 kg Tragkraft liegt. Das habe ich auch mal probiert und schnellstens wieder verworfen. Die Geflochtenen in den dünnen Durchmesser sind *viel* zu anfällig für meinen Geschmack. Einmal Kontakt mit Kraut oder gar Steinen/Muscheln und die Schnur ist im Eimer. Dazu kommt die Tatsache, dass sich selbst kleinste Krautreste am Schlagschnurknoten sammeln. Wenn du die nicht jedes mal komplett entfernst...kann man sich sicher ausmalen, was dann höchstwahrscheinlich beim nächsten Wurf passiert. Da würde ich lieber ne dünne Taperline (0,57 mm auf 0,28 mm oder 0,26 mm) fischen, wenn du dringend Weite brauchst. Die hält bedeutend mehr aus und der Knoten entfällt. Wenn du Probs mit Hängern hast und deshalb kein Fan von knotenlosen Taperlines bist, sind diese Teilchen Gold wert - sofern die restliche Zusammenstellung inkl. "weakline" harmoniert:

Gemini Genie Breakers


----------



## Christian1982 (12. Februar 2021)

Heute war ich nochmal beim Händler wo ich die gekauft hatte und dachte das ich dort auf Kulanz das Problem gelöst kriege....Pustekuchen. Ich hätte mir ne neue aufspulen können gegen €€ oder die zu Shimano schicken auf Prüfung. Auch egal das ich dort 500€ und mein Angelkollege auch nochmal 400€ gelassen hatte.
Kundenbindung sieht echt anders aus.

Auf der Rücktour hab ich dann noch im anderen Angelladen mit eine Berklay X9 0,17mm geholt und prompt am Strand probiert (FG-Knoten + 0,50mm Mono SS).
SIehe da....keine Probleme. Schnur läuft geil durch egal wie ich werfe. Von der hole ich mit mal mehr und dann mal ne ecke dünner als Test. Vielleicht liegt es dann echt an der dünneren Schnur.

LG


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

Die *PP* habe ich auch nur einmal gekauft und prompt ein *AEG-Erlebnis* gehabt. *A*uspacken - *E*ntsetzen - *G*elumpe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2021)

Das in DE vertriebene PP-Zeug hat eh nicht getaugt, da gab es derzeit einige Diskussionen und sogar Thread zu, bis hin zu dem Aufdecken von Fälschungen.
Ich habe ein paar mal bei Scissortails USA direkt Orginalspulen bestellt, der war einigermaßen günstig im Gegensatz zu sonst, bis der seltsamerweise zumachte (musste?) und der Ärger bei vielen Nutzern der PP zunahm. Das Umspulen durch kleinere Zwischenhändler war sowie sehr oft die Ursache von viel Ärger, ob PP oder Spiderwire oder andere.

Andere USA Besteller waren mit der damals auch einigermaßen zufrieden, ich habe eine stärke Type (ich meine 15lbs) recht lange und vollkommen Abrissfrei im harten Kunstködereinsatz eingesetzt, aber die sehr dünne (dünnste?) 8lbs war sowieso ein weiches plattes Gelumpe, und dann kamen viel bessere und günstigere Alternativen. 

Und quasi lautlos geht inzwischen auch, Spiderwire Stealth schon länger, oder neue wie die Daiwa J-Braid X8, alles unter der 10€/100m Marke auf Orginalspulen zu finden.


----------



## Blacky-5 (13. Februar 2021)

Christian1982 schrieb:


> Auf der Rücktour hab ich dann noch im anderen Angelladen mit eine Berklay X9 0,17mm geholt und prompt am Strand probiert (FG-Knoten + 0,50mm Mono SS).
> SIehe da....keine Probleme. Schnur läuft geil durch egal wie ich werfe. Von der hole ich mit mal mehr und dann mal ne ecke dünner als Test. Vielleicht liegt es dann echt an der dünneren Schnur.
> 
> LG


Die Berklay  X 9  ist eine Topp Schnur.  Ich fische die 0,17 mm und 0,24 mm in Norwegen und bin begeistert davon. Die ist auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert.

Gruß aus dem schönsten Bundesland


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Februar 2021)

Hi,
evtl. habe ich gerade die Lösung zwischen den Zeile herrausgelesen. Wenn du dir die Schnur beim Händler aufspulen lässt, dann hast du das Wickelbild der Spulmaschine und das kann zu Drall führen. Spult man selbst über die Rolle auf, dann hat man das Wickelbild der Rolle und deutlich weniger Drall.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

Der Albright ist nach meinem Empfinden einer der ungeeigneten Knoten für so lange Schlagschnüre.

Begründung: Das immer etwas abstehende kurze und dicke freie Schnurende der Mono steht gegen die Wurfrichtung. Das bremst sinnlos!


----------



## magi (13. Februar 2021)

Da darf man geteilter Meinung sein. Übliche Verdächtige (slim beauty, Blutknoten etc.) fördern sogar das seitliche Abstehen der Schlagschnurenden. Und selbst wenn alle Enden nach hinten zeigen, kann das in Summe totaler Murks sein, da ich damit Kraut einsammel wie blöde. Kommt halt schlussendlich auf persönliches Geschick und Vorlieben an. Im Zweifelfall muss ich den Knoten schnell am Wasser auch unter widrigen Bedingungen knoten können...Ich habe auch noch nie jemanden bei 5 Windstärken und Regen einen FG- oder PR-knot versuchen sehen.


----------



## Christian1982 (14. Februar 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> dann hast du das Wickelbild der Spulmaschine und das kann zu Drall führen.


Das wäre auch eine mögliche Ursache dafür, nur hätte das dann nicht mit jedem Auswurf ohne einen Abriss sich reduzieren müssen, da die Wirbel dem Drall entfernen nach und nach?
Ich war ja auch kurz davor die restliche Schnur am Strand oder auf dem Feld auszulegen und mit Druck wieder von Hand aufzurollen um hier den Drall rauszunehmen..nur das hatte sich dann von selbst erledigt als ich den Rest der Schnur auf der Spule sehen konnte.


----------



## Christian1982 (14. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Albright ist nach meinem Empfinden einer der ungeeigneten Knoten für so lange Schlagschnüre.
> 
> Begründung: Das immer etwas abstehende kurze und dicke freie Schnurende der Mono steht gegen die Wurfrichtung. Das bremst sinnlos!


Den Albright hab ich auch derzeit wieder verworfen bei den nächsten Knoten. Beim Albright stört mich auch das zu den Ringen stehende Schnurende am meisten. Sonst ist der Knoten Top.


----------



## basslawine (15. Februar 2021)

bzgl. Albright: Kurz abgeschnitten und vor allen Dingen mit angeschrägtem Schnitt passiert da normal nix. wenn mir ein Albright aufgeht, dann, weil ich eine der Schlingen aus der dünnen Hauptschnur durchscheuere. Abrisse beim Auswerfen sind fast immer Windknoten oder überalterte Schnur.


----------



## Christian1982 (22. Februar 2021)

Christian1982 schrieb:


> Generell sind die geflochtenen Schnüre immer Rau. Die Power Pro hörste aber auch gut "Sägen".


Hier ein kleiner Nachtrag meinerseits.
Nun konnte ich mal eine 9x geflochtene im Vergleich zu einer normalen geflochtenen (0,19mm Power Pro) Angeln und da ist schon ein Unterschied in der Schnur festzustellen. Die X9 ist bei weitem runder und leiser in den Ringen.

Auf meiner alten Ultegra fische ich seid langem mit einer 0,19er PP ohne derartige Abriss Probleme. .


----------



## Christian1982 (22. Februar 2021)

basslawine schrieb:


> bzgl. Albright: Kurz abgeschnitten und vor allen Dingen mit angeschrägtem Schnitt passiert da normal nix. wenn mir ein Albright aufgeht, dann, weil ich eine der Schlingen aus der dünnen Hauptschnur durchscheuere. Abrisse beim Auswerfen sind fast immer Windknoten oder überalterte Schnur.


Muss ich echtmal ausprobieren mit dem Schräg abschneiden. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (23. Februar 2021)

degl schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem gelöst, in dem ich eine 0,25er Geflechtschnur als Schlagschnur geknotet habe(0,25 auf 0,13)...........keine Abrisse mehr
> 
> gruß degl



So und nicht anders. 
Fische seit vielen Jahren die Power Pro + Schlagschnur aus Geflecht. Der Knoten ist viel dünner und die Wurfweite besser. Setup: Ultergra + Shimano Surf Custom.


----------

